# HP Touchsmart setting the bar for Apple?



## Mario8672 (Aug 26, 2008)

HP recently released their Touchsmart Windoze Vista laptop. It has a TOUCHSCREEN.

Do you think this will cause any pressure for Apple to "one-up" HP with this design?


----------



## symphonix (Aug 26, 2008)

In my work we have deployed *lots* of HP tablets and touchscreen computers. They are by no means new. And there is a reason why they haven't caught on yet - while they are faily convenient for some uses, they're pretty inconvenient and awkward to use for most general users.

Its surprising how many times a product like this comes out and people respond with "amazing! a touch screen!" as if it is a new innovation. I have a Motion Computing tablet on my desk at the moment that has a touch screen, barcode scanner, RFID reader, 80211n, Bluetooth, built-in camera AND a slot for a SIM card so it connect via 3G or EDGE - and while it is impressive technology and very convenient I don't think it is really ready for "prime time" consumer use.

An equivalent comment would be to say "Hey, Lexus has an automatic parking system on their cars now! How long before we see it in BMWs?". Sure, it works, and it has its problems and benefits, but that doesn't mean its ready for everyone.

That said, I have heard very good reviews of the new TouchSmart. HP tend to build their mainstream laptops well, though I hate their current line of tablets with a passion (anyone who has to unpack and setup a couple of their 2710p tablets each month will know how awkwardly they've been designed).

So in short, no, this won't cause pressure for Apple to one-up HP's design, and I'd be surprised if a new HP model makes much of a splash in the big scheme of things anyway.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 27, 2008)

Who the hell wants to move their arms and hands around all day when it's much less fatiguing and easier to just flick the wrist around on a mouse or move the fingers across a keyboard?

Try pretending like your current laptop is a touchscreen laptop, and wave your hands around mimicking icon dragging and what-not and see how fast your shoulders, arms and hands get tired.


----------



## Viro (Aug 28, 2008)

Imagine running your fingers on your laptop screen all day.

Smudges, fingerprints ... ugh.


----------



## fryke (Aug 28, 2008)

And yet, in a year or two, we'll applaud Apple for solving the problems. We'll forgive the smudges and fingerprints. We'll gladly wave and move our hands along the tablets. We'll even claim that using an onscreen keyboard is almost as fast as a real one. Or something else.

(That said: I'm a keyboard-junkie and probably won't let go of my keyboard-based notebooks for a while...)


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 30, 2008)

Some laptops have the rotating screen that can close and turn the computer into a tablet basically.  Those are pretty cool but really only useful if you are an artist or want to write with a stylus. I can't really see myself using it but I wouldn't say no to one if it ever came out from Apple.


----------



## fryke (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't think those swivel-thingies would be Apple's thing. A larger pad, iPhone-thickness &#8211; why not. They have things in place: Handwriting recognition, on-screen keyboard etc. It should work just fine. A BT-keyboard would be a nice addition, of course, for longer texts. But for a surfpad, the occasional e-mail etc. ...?


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 30, 2008)

When Apple releases a mutitouch iMac it will most likely
Have the same design as the current model. The only difference would be the stand would be more adjustable to accomadate a touchscreen. Perhaps more like the iMac g4 where one could bring it close to oneself.

Ps. No one can drive a Lexus. It is a machine of near accidents.


----------

